# Blood test and other stuff.



## Sharron1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

I was diagnosed T2 in July 2018 (74) given a prescription for Metformin (2000 grm) and since then have had worked hard to get my BGLs down. They are now between low 5s-6s on low carbs etc. I am due a 6 month review in Feb and just wondered why some people can have a three month review. I have had little contact with the GP apart from a very hurried telephone consultation. I saw the DN for my foot check and that went ok and she told me that I simply had to tweak my diet. I am due to have the eye screening in November. From reading the posts on the forum I now see how random the whole thing is. 

Also have been off work for a while and am due back next week, getting rather nervous. Although rationally I know the T2 won't cause me too much problems - am well organised. I am fed up with people telling me that I have lost a lot of weight and then looking mournfully at me.I am self conscious enough, only because I am not used to the new me. I usually tell them I have been put on a diet and all is well  that is enough to shut them up. OK feel better now I have put that out and will now go and make supper


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 16, 2018)

Dunno why they haven't scheduled a 3 month review. Perhaps they used psychic powers to see that you'd get yr BG levels down to normal levels amazingly quickly & so didn't need one 

Anyway, I reckon you should feel very chuffed with yrself for the accomplishment. Now you can start worrying about BP and cholesterol levels!

Weight: Probably "mournful" = "envious". 

My BMI is down to 22 from 25 at DX, and I want to shed a few more kilos to ratchet it down to 21 as a half-baked "Newcastle experiment". Will it be enough to put me in "remission", however you define that? Anyway, I am now "skinny" for the first time in living memory, and the number of people who tell me they preferred it when I wasn't ...  Bah!


----------



## CathyB (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe it differs depending on the surgery, I have been seen 3 monthly with my next one on Friday, I assumed that it was because my starting level was high at 22


----------



## Drummer (Oct 16, 2018)

I was asked when my annual health check was - the ones I am supposed to have been having since I was 40 - I just looked blank and said that I'd never had one. I am 67 - I think that some practices just do as little as possible.
I did have a test at 80 days, but that was instigated by the hospital not the practive, and another at 6 months, which I think was flagged up by the practices own PC system.  I have not spoken to my doctor for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Deb65 (Oct 16, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Maybe it differs depending on the surgery, I have been seen 3 monthly with my next one on Friday, I assumed that it was because my starting level was high at 22


Hi my first HbAc1 was 60, I'm on 500mg of METFORMIN, it's now down to 55.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2018)

The NICE guidelines for T2 diabetes management states that HbA1c tests should be done every 6 months, unless both  treatment and HbA1c are stable. It’s 3 months after first diagnosis.

Incidentally, there is absolutely no recommendation to prescribe statins, so if your GP suggests you take them, politely decline.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 18, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The NICE guidelines for T2 diabetes management states that HbA1c tests should be done every 6 months, unless both  treatment and HbA1c are stable. It’s 3 months after first diagnosis.
> 
> Incidentally, there is absolutely no recommendation to prescribe statins, so if your GP suggests you take them, politely decline.


Hi,

Believe me - politely decline I will!


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you for your advice regarding statins Mike. I was told my chloesterol was 7, but they wanted to deal with the diabetes and high BP first. I am hoping the cholesterol has come down, as I no longer eat butter and have cut down on cheese etc.


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2018)

Jojo catwoman said:


> Thank you for your advice regarding statins Mike. I was told my chloesterol was 7, but they wanted to deal with the diabetes and high BP first. I am hoping the cholesterol has come down, as I no longer eat butter and have cut down on cheese etc.



I take statins.
Absolutely no issue with them, and it keeps my cholesterol where I like it.

I believe in working with my doctor, they know me better than the internet does to give my advice. It hasnt done me badly so far,
 (I also found saturated fats raised mine as well)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 20, 2018)

travellor said:


> I take statins.
> Absolutely no issue with them, and it keeps my cholesterol where I like it.
> 
> I believe in working with my doctor, they know me better than the internet does to give my advice. It hasnt done me badly so far,
> (I also found saturated fats raised mine as well)



Ditto. 

From what I can, there's some evidence (not hugely great quality) that statins protect against CV probs for T2D's under ~75 years even in the absence of bad cholesterol numbers. Enough for me to keep taking them even tho my chol levels are fine; could well be different if I had any annoying side effects.

Saturated fats: there's a wealth of evidence that animal-derived satfats generally are in fact bad for people at a population level, in terms of CV issues. This is a detailed & IMO authoritative review: https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/abs/10.1161/CIR.0000000000000510 

There's also a reasonable amount of evidence that animal satfats increase insulin resistance; seems to be the case for me, at any rate.

In particular, all the evidence says that replacing unrefined carbs with animal satfats is generally a bad move. Of course, it will depend on the individual and what kinds of carbs are replaced by which kinds of satfats. But the picture is clear enough to ignore advice like, "Replace porridge with bacon" etc etc.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 20, 2018)

Sharron1 said:


> I am fed up with people telling me that I have lost a lot of weight and then looking mournfully at me.I am self conscious enough, only because I am not used to the new me.



I had that 'problem' from my sister-in-law too. I had gone from over 20st to 14st over a period of a couple of years and she kept telling me that I was "looking gaunt". Nope, my dear, I am feeling GREAT!!

Granted, I am currently over 16st now, but working a bit at a time to get that back down to 14st again (where I need to be for really good BG control, I think). Fortunately, my BG levels, whilst not great, are not too bad either (but I do need to get back on to the regular exercise as well).

Andy


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Oct 20, 2018)

Andy HB said:


> I had that 'problem' from my sister-in-law too. I had gone from over 20st to 14st over a period of a couple of years and she kept telling me that I was "looking gaunt". Nope, my dear, I am feeling GREAT!!
> 
> Andy



My husband had that problem. He did look gaunt because his clothing was hanging on him. He wouldn't spend money for clothes until he was finished losing weight. But then he started cruising the charity shops to get clothes that fit him correctly, no matter if he had more to lose -- and people just stopped saying it. He spent about a fiver a week. Once he was happy with his weight I bought a boat-load of trousers, shirts, and underwear - far too much - and he had a fashion show night. He tried everything on and chose what to keep (about half, because some things were the same but different sizes.) Anyway, he would never spend hours in a shop trying things on, and I never asked him. I just ordered it all and so he couldn't say no!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 20, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> He wouldn't spend money for clothes until he was finished losing weight.



After my own heart!  The farthest I've been prepared to go at the moment is buying a new belt the other day, to avoid having to keep my trousers up with one hand.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Oct 20, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> After my own heart!  The farthest I've been prepared to go at the moment is buying a new belt the other day, to avoid having to keep my trousers up with one hand.



Yes, his belt kept the trouser up but he looked like a hobo from the 1940's


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 20, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Yes, his belt kept the trouser up but he looked like a hobo from the 1940's



I'm hoping that the kids these days think the "1940's hobo" look is cool.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 21, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> My husband had that problem. He did look gaunt because his clothing was hanging on him. He wouldn't spend money for clothes until he was finished losing weight. But then he started cruising the charity shops to get clothes that fit him correctly, no matter if he had more to lose -- and people just stopped saying it. He spent about a fiver a week. Once he was happy with his weight I bought a boat-load of trousers, shirts, and underwear - far too much - and he had a fashion show night. He tried everything on and chose what to keep (about half, because some things were the same but different sizes.) Anyway, he would never spend hours in a shop trying things on, and I never asked him. I just ordered it all and so he couldn't say no!


Hi,

Thanks for the thoughtful response. I also trawl the charity shop for clothes rather than spend a fortune on new ones. People that have seen me a few times have stopped commenting although there are the odd one or two who simply cannot shut up! I just try and ignore them, have a moan about them indoors and then carry on. You would think they have enough going on in their lives to keep them occupied.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> I'm hoping that the kids these days think the "1940's hobo" look is cool.


Funny. As for buying new clothes to accommodate the new me - no chance. Charity shops will do, and they certainly have been a great help. In fact am off to get some more trousers today. Sorry Eddy Edson the belt look - not too good. Not that I am such an expert on fashion, jeans, t shirt will do me!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 21, 2018)

Sharron1 said:


> Sorry Eddy Edson the belt look - not too good.


Damn. Anyway, it's gotta be a better look than pants falling down in public. Small steps ...


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have just noticed that your HbA1c went from 89 to 40 in 6 months. That must have been hard and dedicated work. In July my HbA1c was 74 and I hope I can do as well as you have for my next test in Jan. I also have the same Metformin dosage. I was told if I carry on like this with my self-testing results I will either probably have the Metformin reduced or taken off it completely. Need to cross that bridge when (or if) I get there. Was either option offered to you? This weekend loads of people were talking about T2 reversal/remission, I like to view it as T2 management.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 22, 2018)

I agree on "management" vs reversal/remission. I'd want to see a lot more time with BG at "normal" levels (IMO, say daily avg in the 5.2-6.4 range), without meds, and without any particular eating restrictions beyond the normal nutrition recs, before I'd claim either. 

If your BG continues to average ~6 daily then your HbA1c should be around 35 in Jan, I think. Have you seen something like the pic below - found it v. useful. Or you can find the formulas on line easily enough.




I'm tracking around that 35 level now, maybe a notch lower.  

I'd say more "focus" than "work". My diet previously had been kind of Mediterranen + crap. So the biggest change came from cutting out the crap (plus Metformin), then working out what to do about bread (my nemesis), then adding in more fiber (chia seeds, endamame etc). And a bit more exercise, and losing ~10 kilos.  None of this was particularly arduous, just required some working out.  You see a bunch of people around here who started at the same levels or higher, and drove down to "normal" levels faster - I'd put you in that category - but mainly by being more aggressive on carb-cutting than I wanted to be - eg I couldn't believe that zapping most fruit was a really good move etc etc.

Haven't talked with doc about cutting/reducing Met yet - maybe at the next visit, but not in any rush at the moment.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Oct 22, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Damn. Anyway, it's gotta be a better look than pants falling down in public. Small steps ...


Aye, that's what convinced John to get clothes that fit - that actually happened to him in the florist!!


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi,

Many thanks for this - it is useful. I couldn't ditch the fruit but just reduced the amount and stuck with pear, blueberries etc covered with plain yogurt. Although as I continually find out porridge does spike it! But advise I will heed is to continue with it due to low releasing properties... and it fills me up!


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 22, 2018)

It's different for many people, but we can only try and see what works. I love fruit but was told by the nurse, only to have 2 portions a day and only small amounts.


----------

